# 2017 Florida World Modern Arnis Alliance Camp



## Datu Tim Hartman

The WMAA 2017 Winter Camp event will be held at All-Star Martial Arts. This camp runs from 2/24 through 2/26. The address to the school is 376 New Berlin Road, Ste #10 Jacksonville, FL 32218.

Instructors and school owners, please contact us for details regarding group rates!

*Register by 2/1 to receive the Early Bird Rates!* 
After 2/1 the price is $185 per person.

Register Here


----------

